# The Absolute Best Shop in SoCal



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

That should be a question, not a statement. So, who's the best? I suppose that the only requirement I have is that they be good with Helix and Hybrid (HAT) since I want to use some of their equipment.

Thanks and Merry Christmas!


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

You’re pretty close to these guys:





West Coast Customs – Changing The Game Since 1993







www.westcoastcustoms.com





All jokes aside have you looked for authorized Helix and HAT dealers near you and seen what shops do both? Since you’ve already decided what gear you want to use that may narrow your options. You’re planning on purchasing the gear and install at the same spot right?


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

DiamondFanatic said:


> You’re pretty close to these guys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I am planning on buying as much equipment as possible from the installer with the exception of one piece which has been discontinued and which I love. As far as searching the local area, I'm at a bit of a disadvantage since I'm currently 2,000 away. You get a pretty good feel when you visit the right shop but I'm asking you guys in the hope of getting a head start at this point.


----------



## DiamondFanatic (Dec 26, 2007)

I don’t know your Zip but these could get you started:





Dealer Locator - MSC America







www.msc-america.com













Find a Dealer - Hybrid Audio Technologies


Hybrid Audio Technologies highly encourages the purchase and installation of our products from autho




hybrid.audio





I have seen Dobslob and Skizer recommend Helix dealers before on here. There is an active HAT fan page on FB that may have some good recommendations for dealers as well


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello Mr. Italian, I was in Rome last summer, very much enjoy Italian food, plan on using Italian equipment (Audison) in my upcoming build and live in So. Cal. so I think I am adequately qualified to address your request (lol)...

I did a somewhat local search, using Yelp and visited a number of local Installers and the most knowledgeable and the one that gave me that warm-fuzzy feeling (_no wise cracks please_) was Newport Sound, just off the 55 Freeway in Costa Mesa. The first thing you'll notice when you walk into their (small) showroom is no displays for Kenwood, Alpine, Sony, (_no offense to Best Buy),_ instead the displays (_as I recall_), were Focal, Helix, Audison, Mosconi and JL. I've been there three times now, the last was to set my install date (Early Jan-2021). I recommend asking for David, he is a great guy and SUPER knowledgeable! At first I was going with Helix equipment, but ended up going with Audison.

They are authorized dealers for all the major high-end brands, they work on super high-end cars and boats and they have GREAT reviews on Yelp..

Here is their Website: Home - Newport Sound

Here is there YouTube site, with lots of videos: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCrwWE6_RIRQd7OMgFlhcfvw

Any questions, hit me up...


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

i know JT does Helix, he used to do HAT, i don't know if he still does. however, he does awesome work. http://jtaudioacc.com


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

DiamondFanatic said:


> I don’t know your Zip but these could get you started:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I've spoken with Doug a few times and I'm waiting till after the holidays to get back in touch with him. He's a good guy as is @SkizeR. He's just on the wrong side of the country for me. 


MythosDreamLab said:


> Hello Mr. Italian, I was in Rome last summer, very much enjoy Italian food, plan on using Italian equipment (Audison) in my upcoming build and live in So. Cal. so I think I am adequately qualified to address your request (lol)...
> 
> I did a somewhat local search, using Yelp and visited a number of local Installers and the most knowledgeable and the one that gave me that warm-fuzzy feeling (_no wise cracks please_) was Newport Sound, just off the 55 Freeway in Costa Mesa. The first thing you'll notice when you walk into their (small) showroom is no displays for Kenwood, Alpine, Sony, (_no offense to Best Buy),_ instead the displays (_as I recall_), were Focal, Helix, Audison, Mosconi and JL. I've been there three times now, the last was to set my install date (Early Jan-2021). I recommend asking for David, he is a great guy and SUPER knowledgeable! At first I was going with Helix equipment, but ended up going with Audison.
> 
> ...


That's really useful information, thanks! I'm familiar with that area so I'll probably pay them a visit. I know some will take offense but I believe that all the brands you mentioned are very good. Choosing Audison or Mosconi over Helix is a matter of preference. Doing so is not unlike buying an Alfa over a BMW or Audi. You're not saying that those brands are bad, you're just making a choice. Keep in touch, I'm happy to buy you a beer when I get out there.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

The Italian said:


> Yeah, I've spoken with Doug a few times and I'm waiting till after the holidays to get back in touch with him. He's a good guy as is @SkizeR. He's just on the wrong side of the country for me.
> 
> That's really useful information, thanks! I'm familiar with that area so I'll probably pay them a visit. I know some will take offense but I believe that all the brands you mentioned are very good. Choosing Audison or Mosconi over Helix is a matter of preference. Doing so is not unlike buying an Alfa over a BMW or Audi. You're not saying that those brands are bad, you're just making a choice. Keep in touch, I'm happy to buy you a beer when I get out there.


I'm down for that, I got my mask...!


----------



## Bchester6 (Jan 15, 2020)

In San Diego there's these guys:








Car Stereo Store San Diego, CA | Car Stereo Store Near Me | Streetnoyz Car Stereo and Customs


We're your premier customization and car stereo store near me who can equip your ride with your exact wishes and specifications. Click here for more.



www.carstereostoresandiego.com


----------



## JP Fabrication (Feb 20, 2008)

JT Torres in Huntington Beach. I don't know all the product lines he carries. I know his work is the best in the business. This is who I would take my vehicle to. He also guest instructs at Mobile Solutions.









Automotive Entertainment OC (@automotive_entertainment_hb) • Instagram photos and videos


50K Followers, 1,273 Following, 1,510 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Automotive Entertainment OC (@automotive_entertainment_hb)




www.instagram.com









https://www.facebook.com/jt.torres.16


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

JP Fabrication said:


> JT Torres in Huntington Beach. I don't know all the product lines he carries. I know his work is the best in the business. This is who I would take my vehicle to. He also guest instructs at Mobile Solutions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! Do they have a website?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

The Italian said:


> Thanks! Do they have a website?











Automotive Entertainment OC


Window Tint / Audio Services in Huntington Beach



automotive-entertainment-oc.business.site







https://www.youtube.com/user/AledsAutosoundHB


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

miniSQ said:


> Automotive Entertainment OC
> 
> 
> Window Tint / Audio Services in Huntington Beach
> ...


Awesome, they do tint as well so I can get that taken care of as well. Thanks again!


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

The Italian said:


> Awesome, they do tint as well so I can get that taken care of as well. Thanks again!


Ceramic tint, right?


----------



## The Italian (Feb 11, 2020)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Ceramic tint, right?


I've never used it but everybody recommends it.


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

a window got broken and i replaced tint all around with ceramic, much worth it.


----------



## Purpleman266 (Apr 29, 2020)

Define Concepts in Orange!


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Hello again Mr. I.

The shop I mentioned has a number of install vid's on YouTube, here is the one they made of my vehicle:


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

MythosDreamLab said:


> Hello Mr. Italian, I was in Rome last summer, very much enjoy Italian food, plan on using Italian equipment (Audison) in my upcoming build and live in So. Cal. so I think I am adequately qualified to address your request (lol)...
> 
> I did a somewhat local search, using Yelp and visited a number of local Installers and the most knowledgeable and the one that gave me that warm-fuzzy feeling (_no wise cracks please_) was Newport Sound, just off the 55 Freeway in Costa Mesa. The first thing you'll notice when you walk into their (small) showroom is no displays for Kenwood, Alpine, Sony, (_no offense to Best Buy),_ instead the displays (_as I recall_), were Focal, Helix, Audison, Mosconi and JL. I've been there three times now, the last was to set my install date (Early Jan-2021). I recommend asking for David, he is a great guy and SUPER knowledgeable! At first I was going with Helix equipment, but ended up going with Audison.
> 
> ...


I agree with Newport Sound. I was going to take my charger there to get the audio system retuned before we discovered that the install of and the HLCD itself was done horrible and that no amount of retuning will fix that. I met with Freddie and Ryan and they were both very nice and knowledgeable. Once I can try to fix the messed up install, I'm headed over there so that they can do the trunk rebuild and subwoofer box. I checked their reviews on Yelp and they seem to be solid. I too live in Orange County so I've been looking for a new shop ever since Audiotistics messed up the install of the HLCD and the horn body itself. Newport Sound seems legit.


----------



## anan1 (Feb 20, 2021)

That's great, that's what I need too


----------



## Nocturnal Thunder (Nov 24, 2020)

.


----------



## MythosDreamLab (Nov 28, 2020)

Nocturnal Thunder said:


> As far as Newport Sound, only go there if you have a new car or if you have an expensive car like a BMW, Ferrari, etc. I was quoted 3 days for the job and here we a A WHOLE MONTH later and I still don't have door panels in my car. The problem is with the owner Ryan. He keeps pushing me aside for more expensive vehicles. It is to the point that I may need to hire a lawyer. Be very careful with Newport Sound. Mike and Alex are incredible and Freddie is cool too. The only problem is Ryan but it is a big problem because he is the owner of Newport Sound. I'm hoping I can find a good shop because I keep getting ****ed by shops here in Southern California.


Sorry, you had that experience, I took my HONDA there and was treated just fine, by everyone you mentioned. What I see is that they are SUPER busy and you have to be patient or take a day off during the week to go there and YEP, you have to schedule ahead of time.

In fact, I'm going there TODAY for my (hopefully) final DSP tune...


----------

